# Solved: Windows Taskbar is taking forever to load



## skyhigh007 (Jun 17, 2004)

I don't know why but my computers windows taskbar is taking forever to load after boot up. Any particular reasons might cause this problem?


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi skyhigh007

If you have many programs in your start menu then your computer will take longer to fully load. Has it always been this slow or have you maybe recently installed a new program?

You can check what sort of prgrams you have when your PC starts by going to Start button, Programs and then the StartUp link.

Not sure which system you are using but another way to disable any unwanted programs starting when your computer does, go to Start and Run....
Key in msconfig and then OK it
Got the the StartUp Tab and see which programs you have running on Startup

This link will explain further

http://www.online-tech-tips.com/cool-websites/msconfig-windows-xp-vista/


----------



## skyhigh007 (Jun 17, 2004)

It won't let me to click anything on the task bar until its loaded and it takes 5 min for the icons to show up on the taskbar.

I got this error " explorer.exe-Application error" The instruction at "0x00dd2d68" referenced memory at " 0x02c60030". The memory could not be written, click on ok to terminate the program, click on cancel to debug the program. 

After few minutes, my desktop just shows the wall paper and everything disappears on the screen.

I'm running the latest Windows xp, Pentium 4, 2GB memory, Dell Dimension 4700. 

What should I do?


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

You never can click on anything while the computer is loading and you shouldn't try, either! You can see by the light icon on your PC how hard the drive is working by the flickering and your mouse being an egg timer, as opposed to the normal arrow pointer (or whatever you have it set to look like).

I will check further for you


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

Just thought, have you ran your anti-virus program to see if you have any viruses, and also an anti malware and spyware program to thoroughly check your computer? It is worth performing in any case.


----------



## skyhigh007 (Jun 17, 2004)

I ran the Avast and after i restart the PC, thats where it starts the problem.


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

So Avast didn't pick up anything, or allowed you to delete any suspect item?


----------



## skyhigh007 (Jun 17, 2004)

Avast did pick up a lot, like 45 files and it handled by avast. After I restart my pc, the taskbar will load after 5 min of waiting time and the error message which i mentioned before will pop up and then i have to wait for another 5 min for icons to pop up.


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

Have you tried System Restore - just a thought?

You can stop your PC from debugging but I don't know if this will help with your error.

http://www.mvps.org/marksxp/WindowsXP/debug.php


----------



## skyhigh007 (Jun 17, 2004)

It won't even let me open IE.


----------



## skyhigh007 (Jun 17, 2004)

I did a System Restore and it seems the PC is working fine for now. Thanks


----------

